# babied lip lacquer vs. prrr lipglass



## ..kels* (Oct 17, 2006)

i already have prrr lipglass & i'm thinking about getting babied lip lacquer. my counter didn't have prrr & i didn't have mine with me, so i couldn't compare the two. how similar are they? should i skip out on this one?


----------



## User67 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm glad you asked this because I was wondering about the same thing & debating on whether or not I need Babied.


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 17, 2006)

on me, Babied is a lot lighter and frostier than Prr. Prr is totally one of my staples and i rarely ever use Babied. I'm NW20, brown hair, blue eyes, if that helps at all.


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 6, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## Tash (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't have Prrr, but I absolutely love Babied.  It's the one LG that I use the most.


----------



## Padmita (Nov 7, 2006)

Both are so pretty - Prrr is a little peachier while Babied is a little more nude with beige and pinkish undertones. I put 2 pics together so you can see the difference, which is not big, but I find it noticeable...


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 7, 2006)

thank you so much!! that's perfect!


----------

